
RIP K. Scott Allen - FlorianRappl
https://twitter.com/richcampbell/status/1216454157231706112
======
dredmorbius
Obit:
[https://www.heraldmailmedia.com/obituaries/k-allen/article_6...](https://www.heraldmailmedia.com/obituaries/k-allen/article_665bb053-7264-58eb-a5ec-521501443cd4.html)

------
the_real_pegleg
Awful, does anyone know what happened ?

------
_hao
Learned a lot from him, he will be missed! 50 is way too soon for a person to
go :(

